# 'Who Loves a Tank ?'



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

*I do!*

Cheer me up gentlemen (& ladies) on this miserable grey day by joining in with your favourite Tanks.

I'll kick off with a couple.

Late 30's Astor curvex...




























Late 30's Wyler...



















Let's see 'em...

:thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Sadly don't have any but I am still searching for the one.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Cheer me up gentlemen (& ladies) on this miserable grey day by joining in with your favourite Tanks.


 Does this one count?



I crack myself up sometimes! :laughing2dw:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I will play, just the one for me, a late 1930's Junghans Tank, with the Cal J59 :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I prefer this type of tank.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Does this one count?
> 
> 
> 
> I crack myself up sometimes! :laughing2dw:


 Captain Mainwaring would like to have a couple of words with you...










:laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

What ho, pip pip. :thumbsup:

http://habituallychic.luxury/2016/01/timeless-chic-the-cartier-tank-watch/



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Captain Mainwaring would like to have a couple of words with you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stupid boy. :laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not going to make any comment about our man in Romania`s reply as I`d rather not have a tank shell through my window








Anyway, getting back on topic I have this....

*ServiceS" GOLF FOREIGN MADE ( by the Oris Watch Company Switzerland) 4 jewels, circa mid/late 1930s*










:biggrin:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

gimli said:


> I prefer this type of tank.


 I knew someone would.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

My avatar is a Cartier skeleton tank, which I would love to own.. Have a mint quartz Avia somewhere.

So all tank watches aren't Cartier.......

mike


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Going to show my ignorance but what precisely is a tank watch?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Does this one count?
> 
> 
> 
> I crack myself up sometimes! :laughing2dw:


 That's one of the poundshop jobbies isn't it? (There's a new ex-druggy alcoholic in town who likes to stop me for a chat about ninjas and chainsaws everytime he sees me, and told me he paid £10 for his at a car boot :laugh: )


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> That's one of the poundshop jobbies isn't it?


 Yep :yes:



dobra said:


> My avatar is a Cartier skeleton tank, which I would love to own.. Have a mint quartz Avia somewhere.
> 
> So all tank watches aren't Cartier.......


 Interestingly, the Oxford English Dictionary disagrees: Tank Watch - A type of watch designed by Cartier of Paris, with a square or rectangular face and vertical side-panels aligned with a wide strap.

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/us/tank_watch


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartier_Tank

'..........inspired by the new Renault tanks which Cartier saw in use on the Western Front,'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Topic moved at K`s request, can we now keep it on track - no pun intended.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Captain Mainwaring would like to have a couple of words with you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now look here Sergeant Wilson, get Jonesy to take down his name!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

For the avoidance of doubt, all Tank watches are Cartier, but not all Cartier watches are Tanks. I have a Tank and have had some tankish watches in my collection. Not all of my Tank or tankish watches are vintage though. I hope that's all clear :laugh:










Titan Edge (2000's)
Cartier Tank Française (2006)
Bulova (1950)
Alpha Skeleton (2000's. Threw this away as it didn't work properly)
Orion Traveler (2000's. Sold ages ago. Two independent movements that ran at infuriatingly different rates and I could never get them in sync)
Wizard of Oz 70th Anniversary Edition quartz that came with the DVD box set (2009)
My mum's Oris (2000's). Actually, although a ladies watch, this is a pretty traditional size for a gent's watch so I can wear it quite happily
Waltham (1939)


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone ever seen a tank dive watch, just asking !

mike


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

dobra said:


> Anyone ever seen a tank dive watch, just asking !
> 
> mike


 Here you go, Mike...










Omega 'Marine', developed in 1932, probably the first true dive watch ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Great idea for a thread and here are a few of mine from the 1920s onwards.....

9ct Flica from 1924.



... this silver cased watch from 1928....



a bit later with this 14ct Benrus..



....a 9ct watch from 1934..



and finally this heavily engraved chrome watch.


----------

